

Track iPhone6 UPS Shipment - jyothepro

You can track your iPhone shipment by going to UPS and instead of tracking by number, choose track by reference and type your phone number in there (the one tied to your order)<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;wwwapps.ups.com&#x2F;WebTracking&#x2F;track?loc=en_US
======
lsllc
Apple still haven't sent me a shipping notification, but via the Ref #, I was
able to find my shipment. Thanks!

~~~
jyothepro
your welcome :)

------
LukaszB
1\. Is this applicable to only US orders? 2\. Is this applicable to only
iPhones ordered via Apple Store?

